# Rhodesian COIN



## Teufel (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.iss.co.za/pubs/Books/rhodesia/Contents.htm

A Rhodesian COIN manual in PDF


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 6, 2010)

Good stuff, T. I was researching the psuedo ops TTP of the Selous Scouts and this will be a great help. The Rhodies "wrote the book" on a lot of stuff, including modern combat tracking. I just loaded my printer up...


----------



## Teufel (Feb 6, 2010)

There are a lot of good books out there on the Selous Scouts but the best ones are ridiculously expensive.  Pamwe Chete is great but it will cost you 4 or 5 hundred dollars.  Bush war/Only my friends call me crouks by Dennis Croukamp is good but much more affordable.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 6, 2010)

7point62 said:


> Good stuff, T. I was researching the psuedo ops TTP of the Selous Scouts and this will be a great help. The Rhodies "wrote the book" on a lot of stuff, including modern combat tracking. I just loaded my printer up...


 
That's very interesting- I was given a copy of a paper about pseudo ops by a foreign officer friend of mine on my last deployment.  Good reading.


----------



## pardus (Feb 6, 2010)

Teufel said:


> A Rhodesian COIN manual in PDF


 
That is great! Thank you!



7point62 said:


> Good stuff, T. I was researching the psuedo ops TTP of the Selous Scouts and this will be a great help. The Rhodies "wrote the book" on a lot of stuff, including modern combat tracking. I just loaded my printer up...


 
Yes they did, and they continue to lead the way with combat tracking. 



Teufel said:


> There are a lot of good books out there on the Selous Scouts but the best ones are ridiculously expensive.  Pamwe Chete is great but it will cost you 4 or 5 hundred dollars.  Bush war/Only my friends call me crouks by Dennis Croukamp is good but much more affordable.


 
Holy shit, I didn't know Pamwe Chete was worth this much now!
I have a copy.

I have reached out to someone who _might_ be-able to get copies significantly cheaper than this, I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've printed out about a hundred pages. One thing that's already caught my eye is a section on the use of spirit mediums and witchdoctors in the COIN effort. We in the West have this bullshit PC taboo about messing with our enemy's religion, but here again, the Rhodies were thinking right.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 4, 2010)

pardus said:


> That is great! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Did you ever find another source to get Pamwe Chete?


----------



## pardus (Aug 16, 2010)

Teufel said:


> Did you ever find another source to get Pamwe Chete?


 
I did, but it was a pain in the ass (invite only) and I gave up on it after many failed attempts. 

I'll have another look around...


----------



## Dame (Nov 23, 2010)

Just thought I'd let you all know: A new, unsigned, copy of Pamwe Chete is for sale on ebay.
Shipping is not the $4 listed. It is coming from South Africa and will be $45 but the opening bid and BIN prices are beyond reasonable for a new copy.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230552133842&_trksid=p2761.l1259#ht_500wt_1076


----------

